# 5.25" In The Doors?



## ridin_low07 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok so I picked up a set of Wal Mart Pioneers to replace speakers for right now. My only question is will I be able to put these in the stock locations without making mounting rings?


----------



## Marus92 (Jul 6, 2008)

ridin_low07 said:


> Ok so I picked up a set of Wal Mart Pioneers to replace speakers for right now. My only question is will I be able to put these in the stock locations without making mounting rings?


Only way to see is to line up the holes and see. I had to drill holes in the door panel for mine. 5 1/4 IRC. Just as good as rings.


----------



## ridin_low07 (Feb 23, 2009)

appreciate ya


----------



## Marus92 (Jul 6, 2008)

NP

Just keep in mind you could need a spacer, I didnt mention it cause those walmart pioneers are probably the slim ones that have good magnet clearance. 

If you didn't know, sentras door speakers are built in with a plastic spacer. Putting in a normal size speaker, the magnet will rub on the window glass when its down.


----------

